# ALGHA Gold or gold filled



## justinhcase (Mar 14, 2014)

Has any one come across a spectacle frame company called ALGHA 
The pair I have found at a house clearance is marked 12KT Gt.
Tried a scratch test as hard as I dared to with out causing damage which came back + for 12ct.
But still have a feeling they may be filled(I never get that much AU for £2 normally) but cant do a specific gravity test with out striping all the furniture off and that would make them scrap.
Any suggestions as I don't want to do a misleading add on ebay.
Sorry for no photo of stamp but have not yet got a macro lense.
Much thanks.
Justin


----------



## nickvc (Mar 14, 2014)

Justin google is your friend here I just typed in the name and the information you want was easily found, they are most likely gold filled or rolled gold as we call it, the company still exists.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2014)

Gt... Gold tone? You tried a magnet yet?


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry guys.
I thought it was a french Name so did not see the Savile Row Company.
Should have looked harder.
Still better than a poke in the eye with a blunt stick.
Any one who would like a set of AU covered special's they are up for grabs no reserve.
I would have kept them myself by my head is to big.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201052577648


----------

